# للبيع / شاحنة مان tga 18.460 xxl موديل: 2002 رقم العرض 119028



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مان 

TGA 18.460 XXL

موديل: 2002

الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا)

رقم العرض : 119028

 وقود ديزل

القوه : 460حصان

اورو4

اول تسجيل:اكتوبر2002

المحاور:2

4x2 

سوست اماميه

منافيخ خلفيه

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 115الف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء


----------

